# εν τη παλάμη και ούτω βοήσωμεν / βοήσομεν



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Γράφει ο Σαραντάκος στο _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_:
*εν τη παλάμη και ούτω βοήσωμεν*: λέγεται από ή για κάποιον που αρνείται να εκτελέσει εργασία ή να προσφέρει υπηρεσία αν δεν εισπράξει πρώτα το αντίτιμο η την αμοιβή. Η φράση παραπέμπει στην εκκλησιαστική γλώσσα, και προφανώς ξεκίνησε από ιερέα που ζήτησε προκαταβολικά την πληρωμή της ιεροπραξίας. Το «και ούτω βοήσωμεν» υπάρχει στην ακολουθία της Αναστάσεως, ενώ το πρώτο σκέλος το προσέθεσε η λαϊκή εφευρετικότητα.
_Μου περισσεύει και κανα εικοσάρι για κείνο το Μικέ τον εκβιαστή, που μόνο εν τη παλάμη και ούτω βοήσω! _[Καραγάτσης, Το 10, σ. 257]​
Ακούμε στο Δοξαστικό της Αναστάσεως:
Αναστάσεως ημέρα, και λαμπρυνθώμεν τη πανηγύρει, και αλλήλους περιπτυξώμεθα. Είπωμεν, αδελφοί, και τοις μισούσιν ημάς˙ Συγχωρήσωμεν πάντα τη Αναστάσει, και ούτω βοήσωμεν˙ Χριστός ανέστη εκ νεκρών, θανάτω θάνατον πατήσας, και τοις εν τοις μνήμασι ζωήν χαρισάμενος.​
Στα λεξικά που κοίταξα (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ, ΠαπΛεξ) έχουμε την οριστική: _εν τη παλάμη και ούτω *βοήσομεν*._

Στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα είναι υπέρ της υποτακτικής. Με «βοήσωμεν» και ο ευρηματικά μεταφρασμένος τίτλος της ταινίας _Irina Palm_ (στην οποία η Μάριαν Φέιθφουλ αναγκάζεται να κάνει τη χειρομαλάκτρια κάποιου είδους για να εξασφαλίσει τα νοσήλια του εγγονού της — όχι, δεν θέλησαν να το κάνουν «εν τη παλάμη και ούτω βογγήξωμεν»).

Για μετάφραση έχω μόνο του λεξικού Κοραής το: *payment in advance / up front*.
Αλλά δεν μου φεύγει από το μυαλό το «Show me the money» του Gooding Jr. Την έμπνευση για το νήμα την πήρα από άλλη ταινία: _Εν τω ντε Πάλμα και ούτω βοήσωμεν._

Άλλα μεταφράσματα; Π.χ.
Money makes the world go round


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2010)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου πάντως, τα παραδείγματα μού ακούγονται διαφορετικά (σαν να παίζουν ρόλο κάποια αόρατα κόμματα). Μου φαίνεται αλλιώτικο το 
Εν τη παλάμη και*,* ούτω*,* βοήσωμεν​και αλλιώτικο το 
Συγχωρήσωμεν πάντα τη Αναστάσει, και ούτω βοήσωμεν*:*​


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Είναι διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν εμποδίζει αυτό τη λαϊκή φαντασία να φτιάξει... αλέκτορες. Όπως υπονοείς, το πρώτο δείχνει προς τα πίσω και το δεύτερο προς τα μπρος («ως εξής»).


----------

